# Specialized Helm - S-Works oder Propero?



## schwipschwap (23. Februar 2009)

Hi! 


Ich bin dran mir einen guten neuen Helm zu kaufen. 
Bei meiner Suche im Netz und bei lokalen Fachhändlern bin ich auf den S-Works 2D von Specialized gestoßen, der wahrscheinlich jedem ein Begriff ist. Allerdings kostet der 179.- Schlappen regulär und unter 150 ist da nichts zu machen, das ist schon ein Wort. 

Es gibt von Specialized noch den Propero Helm, der angeblich genauso sicher sein soll, und die gleiche Passform hat, nur schwerer ist und eben günstiger. Nur hat den kein Händler da gehabt, die hatten immer nur die S-Works Helme da.
Wieviel schwerer ist denn das Ding? Für den S-Works schreiben Sie ja überall hin wo's nur geht, dass er nur 225g wiegt, aber beim propero schreiben sie nur "schwerer". 

Hat jemand die Erfahrung oder die Möglichkeit, beide Helme zu vergleichen? Lohnen sich die 80 mehr für den S-Works?

Kennt jemand ein gutes angebot, wo man das Softcase für den Helm vllt. noch mit dazubekommt? So einen teuren Helm hätte ich gerne gut verpackt  

Grüße


----------



## tho.mas (23. Februar 2009)

Für 110 Pfund bekommst Du den 2D zum Beispiel hier:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/s-works-2d-helmet-ec018193

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (23. Februar 2009)

evtl. bekommst du den Vorgänger des 2D, den Specialized Decibel, irgendwo noch günstig.


----------



## Phil-Joe (23. Februar 2009)

Ich fahr den 2D nun seit ca. Mai letzten Jahres und kann nur gutes über ihn berichten. Passt auf meinen Kopf, wie ein Helm passen muss und belüftet super. Außerdem ist das Ding so leicht, dass du irgendwann vergessen hast, dass du einen trägst.

Der Unterschied zum Propero dürfte bei ca. 50 bis 80g liegen. Ich bin jahrelang bspw. den Pneumo von Giro gefahren und war wahnsinnig zufrieden damit. Ein geiles Teil, super bequem und spitzenmäßige Belüftung. Allerdings hat der nach einem Sturz seinen Nutzen erbracht und es war Zeit für einen neuen, sonst würde ich den wieder nehmen. Ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich den 2D nicht genommen, wenn ich ihn nicht durch ´n Kuhhandel mit meinem Händler für 80 bekommen hätte. 

Der Giro saß ein wenig satter am Kopf und hatte bequemere Polster, der Specialized macht das durch sein unglaublich geringes Gewicht wieder wett. Man würde nicht denken, dass man die gerade mal 50g Unterschied merkt, aber es ist wirklich so. 

Hab gerade auf der Specialized-Seite gelesen, dass der Propero genauso gut belüftet sein soll, wie der 2D. Dann würde ich dir zu einem solchen raten oder du probierst Konsorten, wie Bell Sweep, Giro Pneumo, E2 oder Animas bzw. Xen mal aus. Musst auch sehen, welche wirklich auf deinen Deckel passt. Preislich würde ich persönlich egtl. nie, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt, mehr als 100 bis 130 für ´nen Helm ausgeben. 

Nebenbei: Sicher sind alle Helme. Die müssen eine bestimmte DIN-Norm bestehen, um in Dt. überhaupt für den Verkauf zugelassen zu werden!


----------



## schwipschwap (23. Februar 2009)

Wow! FÃ¼r 80 â¬ wÃ¼rde ich das ding sofort nehmen.Wie hast du das geschafft?  Ich hab den probiert und der hat bis jetzt am besten gepasst. 
Klar erfÃ¼llen die Helme alle einer Sicherheitsnorm, der Unterschied der Bruchlasten bei der simulierten Bordsteinkante (vgl. Mountainbike-Magazin, keine Ahnung welche Ausgabe ich les nur die tests im Internet) war aber schon enorm. Mir gefÃ¤llt auch das Design am besten. Eigentlich wollte ich mir den MET Kaos zulegen, aber der hat nicht so gut gepasst. 

Wie schauts denn mit dem evan shop mit evtl. GarantieansprÃ¼chen / Umtausch etc. aus? Also in der Praxis, schon irgendwelche Erfahrung?
FÃ¼r 130â¬ wÃ¼rde ich ihn sogar aus UK bestellen, mal anfragen ob ein Helm betreits ein "Bulky item" ist. Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp! 

FÃ¤hrt den eigetnlich jemand mit einer Lampe auf dem Kopf? Ich habe vor, meine Sigmal Powerled Black auf den Helm zu setzen und die Karma vorne dran? Bin noch nie mit Lampe auf dem Kopf gefahren, hab aber die Helmhalterung vorhin bestellt.


----------



## Phil-Joe (24. Februar 2009)

Also zu meinem Deal:
Ich hab´ meinem Händler diverse Kunden verschafft die jeweils ganz gute Summen bei ihm gelassen, weil alle ein Bike gekauft haben, dafür war dann der Preisnachlass sozusagen eine Provision.   

Auch eine andere Frage kann ich dir beantworten:
Die Power LED Black ist leider mit Kabel ca. genau so schwer wie der 2D selbst, somit eine deutliche Mehrlast auf dem Kopf, die du richtig merkst. Angegeben ist btw. das Gewicht des Lampenkopfes mit ca. 177g. Wenn du das Kabel dann mitrechnest bist wirklich bei ca. 200g, was dann das Gewicht des Helmes ca. verdoppelt. Ist ein komisches Gefühl so ein Teil oben drauf zu haben.

Was die Crash-Replacement Garantie angeht, kann ich dir nicht sagen, wie es bei Specialized aussieht. Bei Giro und MET sind es, glaub´ ich 50% für den Neukauf des Helmes im Sturzfall. Aber normalerweise hast du die Möglichkeit meist nur innerhalb der ersten 3 Jahre bei dem Händler, wo du den Helm gekauft hast.


----------



## schwipschwap (24. Februar 2009)

Crash replacement? Cool, davon hab ich noch überhaupt nichts gehört  Ich meinte eher Verarbeitungsfehler, Helm passt nicht richtig / falsche Größe gekauft.. so standard Garantiefälle/Fernabsatzrecht. Ich hab noch nie was in UK bestellt und ich bin da immer skeptisch, nicht dass ich ständig Dinge reklamieren müsste, aber bei dem Preis schmeiße ich sowas nicht einfach weg und kaufe einen neuen.

Klar, dass die PLB auf dem Kopp ein nicht zu "überfühlendes" mehrgewicht ist. Es geht mir auch gar nicht so um die Gewichtssache, ich bin nachts selten länger als ein oder zwei Stunden unterwegs. Im Winter waren es jetzt eben meißt die letzten 10 - 15 km, im Sommer werden es dann sicher noch weniger. 
Ich meinte eher, ob der Helm dann noch richtig sitzt, oder ob der dann hin und herbaumelt, dann lass ich die Lampe nämlich lieber auf dem Lenker..

gruß


----------

